# Celsius



## LA Basshole03 (Jan 17, 2019)

Quick question on Celsius.

I sprayed a blanket app on 3/2 @ 2.4g/M. I'm starting to see a little regrowth in some rescue grass and having a few broadleaf weeds(Yellow woodsorrel, pig root, and spurge) hanging on or popping up. The yearly max per M is 4.8g. If I come back and spot spray these areas does that rule me out for another blanket app later on in the year?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

LA Basshole03 said:


> Quick question on Celsius.
> 
> I sprayed a blanket app on 3/2 @ 2.4g/M. I'm starting to see a little regrowth in some rescue grass and having a few broadleaf weeds(Yellow woodsorrel, pig root, and spurge) hanging on or popping up. The yearly max per M is 4.8g. If I come back and spot spray these areas does that rule me out for another blanket app later on in the year?


You are only allowed one blanket app at the high rate and one at the low rate.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

LA Basshole03 said:


> Quick question on Celsius.
> 
> I sprayed a blanket app on 3/2 @ 2.4g/M. I'm starting to see a little regrowth in some rescue grass and having a few broadleaf weeds(Yellow woodsorrel, pig root, and spurge) hanging on or popping up. The yearly max per M is 4.8g. If I come back and spot spray these areas does that rule me out for another blanket app later on in the year?


I never factor in spot spraying when it comes to the yearly max on Celsius.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Can i ask why there's a max? Is it because it may damage grass?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Grass is tolerant. Going over the label rate makes it more likely to become an environmental pollutant.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

got it


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

How long should you wait (if at all) before applying fertilizer?

It may just be me overthinking it, but I dont want to help feed any weeds I'm trying to kill.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Well fed weeds die more easily. When I go into a salad garden type of a situation. I feed before treating. Sometimes twice in one month. Herbicides work much better on weeds that are not drought dormant and in hibernation from lack of nutrients.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

lvlikeyv said:


> How long should you wait (if at all) before applying fertilizer?
> 
> It may just be me overthinking it, but I dont want to help feed any weeds I'm trying to kill.


With the way Celsius works I don't think that's a concern. It may even kill them faster since they'll incorporate the Celsius further into themselves.



> *SYMPTOMS*
> Weed growth ceases within hours after application of CELSIUS WG HERBICIDE. Symptoms progress from yellowingor reddening/purpling to necrosis, resulting in control of weeds within 1-4 weeks after application, depending on thesensitivity of the weed and environmental conditions. Weed control is more rapid when soil temperatures are above65 degrees, when soil moisture is adequate for weed growth, and when weeds are not under environmental stress(e.g. drought).
> 
> *MODE OF ACTION*
> Two of the three active ingredients in CELSIUS WG HERBICIDE (thiencarbazone-methyl and iodosulfuron-methyl-sodium) inhibit acetolactate synthase (ALS). ALS is responsible for the synthesis of essential amino acids that are es-sential for plant growth. Inhibition of these amino acids stops weed growth. Some weed species, however, havenaturally occurring biotypes that are resistant to ALS-inhibiting herbicides. Resistant weed populations may occurwhen ALS herbicides are used year after year. To add to the weeds controlled and provide resistance management,CELSIUS WG HERBICIDE also contains dicamba, a benzoic acid herbicide that acts on the same biochemical site asthe natural plant auxin, indole acetic acid (IAA). Having several herbicides with different modes of action (MOA) reducesthe probability that resistant biotypes to CELSIUS WG HERBICIDE will develop.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Make a follow up app with 3 way, surfactant, and MSM.

And I didn't see anything about if you put down a pre emergent - so if you didn't, that's why weeds are popping back up and you should get on that ASAP.


----------



## LA Basshole03 (Jan 17, 2019)

@SCGrassMan Dithiopyr went down mid Sept and then again first of Feb. Apparently prodiamine is better for rescue grass plus I think I was a little late with the fall app and lost some coverage because of all the rains we had through the winter.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

LA Basshole03 said:


> @SCGrassMan Dithiopyr went down mid Sept and then again first of Feb. Apparently prodiamine is better for rescue grass plus I think I was a little late with the fall app and lost some coverage because of all the rains we had through the winter.


Same here - I will never use Diopthyr again personally when there are many better choices. Like Prodiamine and Isoxaben.

Celsius is expensive and I don't see the need to use it this time of year when 2,4D three way is so cheap and so effective.


----------



## LA Basshole03 (Jan 17, 2019)

@SCGrassMan I lucked into some Celsius pretty cheap so I don't mind. Plus it is about the only thing that works on rescue grass.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Never heard of it


----------



## LA Basshole03 (Jan 17, 2019)

@SCGrassMan pretty common through central Texas I guess. It a winter annual.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Celsius is expensive and I don't see the need to use it this time of year when 2,4D three way is so cheap and so effective.


What are the prices per app on your 2,4D vs the price per app of Celsius?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Celsius is expensive and I don't see the need to use it this time of year when 2,4D three way is so cheap and so effective.
> ...


$30 for a great big bottle versus $125 for a really small bottle 

I'm sure @Ware has calculated that. I don't dislike Celsius in any way, but when I can get giant jugs of something like Crosscut or 3way for $30-$60 for like 100+ gallons worth of mix, that's an easy sell when it kills most of what I'd target.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh, I agree, but the pricing comparisons have to be done apples to apples, not per container. Hose end stuff sounds cheap until you see what it costs per app per thousand. I was just curios if you knew what the 2,4D cost per thousand was.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

At $109.95/bottle, this is how the cost of Celsius breaks down at the three label rates:


Low: $0.627 per 1,000 ft2[/sup]
Medium: $0.935 per 1,000 ft[sup]2[/sup]
High: $1.242 per 1,000 ft[sup]2


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Oh, I agree, but the pricing comparisons have to be done apples to apples, not per container. Hose end stuff sounds cheap until you see what it costs per app per thousand. I was just curios if you knew what the 2,4D cost per thousand was.


I don't do hose end to clarify. I'd guess middle rate about 50 cents an app.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> At $109.95/bottle, this is how the cost of Celsius breaks down at the three label rates:
> 
> 
> Low: $0.627 per 1,000 ft2[/sup]
> ...


How did I know 😂


----------



## BassBoss (Sep 1, 2018)

That's the best price I've seen.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

BassBoss said:


> That's the best price I've seen.


Sometimes you can find it a little cheaper on eBay. I would just be mindful of the date on the container since most homeowners won't go through it very fast.

I don't know how long it is supposed to last. I'm still working on a bottle marked 05/2013, and it still works great. :dunno:


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

I blanket sprayed my parents' yard back on March 22nd. My dad calls me up saying everything was wiped out. So today I go over there and look for myself, I couldn't believe it. Worth every penny. I applied a mid-rate app with a Chapin 20v backpack ,teejet nozzle, and GCI natural adjuvant.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It definitely works!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Ware said:


> BassBoss said:
> 
> 
> > That's the best price I've seen.
> ...


I'm glad you said that. The bottle I got last fall is already past its date. I was worried it was going to start not working as well. Good to hear. :thumbup:


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

My first app of Celsius was probably 4 weeks ago now. I did a glyph app to an area of the back yard and it only took 1 week to die completely. CWG took SOOOO long in the cool weather, but I don't see ANY broadleaf weeds that survived and no damage to the grass. Now I just need to get some image for the few sedges I've seen. Maybe I'll just pull them since I have pre-emergent down.


----------



## FoldsPocketAces (Mar 16, 2019)

WDE46 said:


> My first app of Celsius was probably 4 weeks ago now. I did a glyph app to an area of the back yard and it only took 1 week to die completely. CWG took SOOOO long in the cool weather, but I don't see ANY broadleaf weeds that survived and no damage to the grass. Now I just need to get some image for the few sedges I've seen. Maybe I'll just pull them since I have pre-emergent down.


Thanks for this feedback. I applied Celsius and Certainty last week and was getting frustrated at the lackluster results as of yesterday. The nutsedge is just starting to yellow out but the Poa Annua is unfazed. I guess I just need to be a little more patient. I'll give it another 2-3 weeks and follow up with another blanket spray if needed.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I sprayed Celsius and Certainty on my weed infested lawn that I just inherited.

Takes a little time, but it works very good. I could tell where I missed no problem and also where I stopped the application.

Definitely has me on the right path for the season.. and I can see in another 2 months, I should have a MUCH BETTER lawn.

Did not damage any Bermuda.

Maybe you can see all the yellow and brown. The green is only Bermuda


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I have a mixed lawn and Celsius has been probably the best chemical I've brought so far. I did a blanket app at the high rate in March and that's it. All I will do now is spot spray for the rest of the season.


----------

